

PandoDaily Acquires NSFWCORP - liordegani
http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/25/pandodaily-acquires-nsfwcorp-to-double-down-on-investigative-reporting/

======
protomyth
From the Guardian article:

    
    
      Carr said he expects Pando to start making more waves, 
      but for different reasons. Pando’s investigative team 
      would target all the most powerful people in the Valley 
      and challenge them “when they need challenging,” he 
      said. Some of Pando’s investors “were going to shit 
      himself” when they heard NSFW’s team was joining 
      Pando, he added.
    

Somehow, I really doubt this part. I think non-investors have a much higher
probability of getting "challenged" than investors.

------
jaredmck
They're such investigative journalists that they won't even provide any
details of their own transaction. Oh, wait.

------
rb2e
Don't wish to be a grump but the original announcement post is from Pando
Daily/ Sarah Lacy @ [http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/25/pandodaily-acquires-
nsfwcor...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/25/pandodaily-acquires-nsfwcorp-to-
double-down-on-investigative-reporting/) and this post doesn't really say much
</end grumpiness>

~~~
untog
Anything that gives Pando Daily less traffic is all good by me.

------
Brajeshwar
D __n! There goes the chance to sell my site to NSFWCORP.

------
thrillgore
I expect a very public resignation within three months.

